# Intererssante Strecken rund um Kassel gesuch



## garbel (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt, aber die Informationen sind doch sehr sehr dünne.

Suche einfach ein paar interessante Touren rund um Kassel. Charakteristik ist erstmal egal. Da kann von der schnellen CC-Runde bis zum All-Mountain/Enduro-Trip mit ein paar knackigen Abfahrten alles dabei sein.


----------

